# Electrolux Dishwasher won't drain water



## brewer55 (Aug 1, 2016)

Our dishwasher is not draining water. What are some things I should be looking for that might be causing this issue? I've just started on some searches and thought I'd start here. 

Thanks in advance for any advice and direction.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 1, 2016)

Got a model #?


----------



## brewer55 (Aug 1, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Got a model #?



Thanks for the quick response. Between posting and then doing some troubleshooting, I found my problem. The hose from the dishwasher to the plumbing under the sink was clogged. Unfortunately, it is also brittle right there and when I removed it, the flange at the end of the hose broke off. So, it is off to Lowe's to see what type of connector they have or, I will need to replace the hose and reconnect it at both ends. I'm hoping they have a suitable connector as I will have to pull out the dishwasher otherwise.

It is a electrolux dishwasher model FGBD2431KB1. I guess Frigidaire bought them out as I found the owners manual online.


----------



## Bramton_Appliance (Aug 20, 2016)

*Most Frequent Causes for Dishwasher not draining*
1.
The drain pump uses an impeller to force water through the drain hose. If the drain pump motor is not working, the dishwasher won&#8217;t drain.
2.
Over time, the drain valve can get clogged with debris. To ensure that water can flow through the drain valve, clean out the valve. If the drain valve is clear of debris but it still won&#8217;t actuate, replace it. Drain valves are not repairable&#8212;if the drain valve is defective, you must replace it. 
3.
*Clogged or Improperly Installed Garbage Disposer *

If the garbage disposer was installed recently, the drain plug may not have been removed. All garbage disposers are sold with a solid plug in the drain tube. If the dishwasher is not connected to the garbage disposer, the plug must remain in the drain tube. However, if the dishwasher is connected to the garbage disposer, the plug must be removed. If the garbage disposer wasn't replaced recently, it is possible that the disposer is clogged. Remove the dishwasher drain hose from the disposer and clean out both the fitting on the disposer and the end of the drain hose.


----------

